# Teletubbies - alien or terrestial?



## Danny McG (Mar 28, 2017)

They have antennae and screens in their stomachs. Did they originate on Earth or outer space?

Teletubbies - Wikipedia


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Mar 28, 2017)

Demonic? (That was one weird show!)


----------



## EJ Heijnis (Mar 30, 2017)

dannymcg said:


> They have antennae and screens in their stomachs. Did they originate on Earth or outer space?
> 
> Teletubbies - Wikipedia



Terrestrial, but from the future. These things are engineered by the Overmind to begin the brainwashing process as soon as the human larvae emerge from the birthing chambers, and lay the groundwork for their development into fully functional workers. 

Why were they sent back in time, you ask? The Overmind can't breed humans quickly enough, so it's trying to recruit from the past.


----------



## Tommy Brauer (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah, these are definitely futurenoids. One of those things where technology and biology have come together in strange ways. The screens in the bellies probably came to be based on some stupid twisted fashion sense. I wrote a story a while back that was about the current generation of youth who put radioactive fillings in their teeth and wore lead vests to show off to their friends. Their slogan "yes to fashion, no to cancer"

"Now here comes Mikili, and go watch you Geiger counters spike... this is incredible the brilliance that modern day fashion, and the edgy behavior they've pushed the boundries so far"

Teletubbies were probably a future fashion statement that stuck... and like you said.. the overmind is recruiting through time before it even exists XD


----------



## Guttersnipe (Sep 22, 2021)

Well, their sun is a baby face...so...


----------



## Deke (Sep 24, 2021)

I’m not sure, but I saw that they were getting their COVID vaccines. This means the beasts are mortal, and can therefore be killed.


----------



## Valtharius (Sep 24, 2021)

Circa 2000, American interviewer asks British guest to explain Teletubbies.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 24, 2021)

Aren't they essentially Wells' Eloi?


----------



## Toby Frost (Sep 24, 2021)

Lalalucifer, Pozuzu, Tinkizel and Dipsybub Son Of The Morning (collectively, the Four Tubbymen of the Apocalypse) are demonic, as depicted in the Mr Chuckle Teeth episode of the X-Files. They live within their own circle of the Inferno, and exist to please the Sun, whose true name is Azathoth, the Crawling Chaos. Their sworn enemy is Noseybonk the Dread. I have said enough.


----------



## Wayne Mack (Sep 24, 2021)

Somehow, staring at a fat stomach for hours on end kills my desire to binge watch a series.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 27, 2021)

They come from polar region of the planet Mercury.


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh, alien, of course. They are colonising our planet from within, starting with the minds of our larvae.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 10, 2021)

Fiberglass Cyborg said:


> Oh, alien, of course. They are colonising our planet from within, starting with the minds of our larvae.



Only the Mighty Hypnotoad can stop them.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 11, 2021)

7th-dimensional pan terrestrial psychotic illusions obviously.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 27, 2021)

An important milestone in broadcast television that nearly fractured the space time continuum .


----------

